# Bike Rental?



## Pudzian (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey all, I'm planning to do a ride from Mission Viejo down to San Diego later this week. I'm going with my buddy who has a road bike and my brother, who does not. He would be ride a trek 3700, a mountain bike with just front suspension. I'm writing because I would like to rent him a bike so that he can keep up with us and not make the ride too long. I'm wondering which so cal bike shops closer to the Mission Viejo area allow you to rent bikes. Thanks to all in advance!!!


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

Pudzian said:


> Hey all, I'm planning to do a ride from Mission Viejo down to San Diego later this week. I'm going with my buddy who has a road bike and my brother, who does not. He would be ride a trek 3700, a mountain bike with just front suspension. I'm writing because I would like to rent him a bike so that he can keep up with us and not make the ride too long. I'm wondering which so cal bike shops closer to the Mission Viejo area allow you to rent bikes. Thanks to all in advance!!!



http://www.aroadbike4u.net/rentals/


----------



## jbartoe (Jul 22, 2010)

For Orange and San Diego Counties, I rent road bikes and deliver and pick up. For your type of trip, I could easily drop off the bike in the Mission Viejo area and then pick it up at your end point in the San Diego area.

Try us next time: www.synapticcycles.com or call (949)374-6079.

Hope you had a good ride!

Joe


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd recommend Moment Cycle Sport (http://momentcyclesport.com/). Wife rented a Giant Avail from them when she was there for a week and had nothing but good things to say about them.

I'm not sure where the Mission Viejo area is, so unsure if they are close or not.


----------

